# 2011 Fuji Roubaix 2.0



## enriquesilvajr (Apr 13, 2012)

Looking at the fuji line and found a nice entry level bike and (what seems to be a great price) at a nice price. 
Will this be a great beginner racing bike, just to get into the sport? 

the website is performancebike.com and search 2011 fuji roubaix 2.0
please help with comments thanks!


----------



## ammodawg (Jul 16, 2011)

I just bought the 2011 Roubiax 1.0 at PerformanceBikes and I'm loving it. I think you'll be pleased with the purchase.


----------



## smoothie7 (Apr 11, 2011)

I have been very pleased with my Fuji's. The roubaix would make a great entry level race bike IMHO. Get it and ride!!


----------



## Byron M. (May 29, 2012)

I am brand new to cycling, and just bought a 3.0 last week. I have put only 30 miles on it so far, but absolutely love it! Can't wait to get back on it!


----------



## sszyszka (Apr 28, 2012)

I also took advantage of the sale yesterday. Got a 2012 Roubaix 3.0. Put 42 miles on it this morning and loved every second.


----------



## T3Triathlon (Aug 3, 2012)

As a mechanic for T3Triathlon, who specalises in the Roubaix line of bikes, I can say that they are fantastic mechanically wise. This years model colors may not be as pretty as I was hoping for, but the componets hold up incredibly well.

With the new Roubaix 2.0, (I haven't had this problem with the 2011) it has problems with the rear rim, causing flats without pinches or any wear and tear.


----------

